# Surf fishing



## Fisherman001 (Sep 15, 2022)

Anybody having any luck surf fishing around Jekyll or Tybe?


----------



## stubrew (Sep 15, 2022)

In for updates. I'm headed to Jekyll Saturday.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Sep 15, 2022)

Tybee has been the usual summer pattern. Lots of rays, sharks, a few whiting mixed in. Might luck into some spanish mackerel breaking. Nothing to write home about. That should all change now that the morning temps are cooler. The creeks offer better fishing right now in my opinion, plenty of slot sized redfish and some trout and flounder around. Fall fishing and the bull red run is right around the corner from the beach. I can't speak on Jekyll but assuming its similar.


----------



## Fisherman001 (Sep 15, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> Tybee has been the usual summer pattern. Lots of rays, sharks, a few whiting mixed in. Might luck into some spanish mackerel breaking. Nothing to write home about. That should all change now that the morning temps are cooler. The creeks offer better fishing right now in my opinion, plenty of slot sized redfish and some trout and flounder around. Fall fishing and the bull red run is right around the corner from the beach. I can't speak on Jekyll but assuming its similar.


. Hey thanks a lot, I appreciate the info. I’ll probably make a trip to the coast this October.


----------



## charlie81 (Sep 18, 2022)

From my limited experience, Oct is prime time for the big reds at Jekyll. Also catch plenty of flounder and whiting off the pier in Oct. I’ll be there the first part of the month.


----------



## charlie81 (Sep 18, 2022)

From my limited experience, Oct is prime time for the big reds at Jekyll. Also catch plenty of flounder and whiting off the pier in Oct. I’ll be there the first part of the month.


----------



## Railroader (Sep 18, 2022)

I skipped deer hunting for nine seasons to chase them big reds on the beaches... It'll be kicking off any time now, look for a good nor'easter open the gates. ?


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 2, 2022)

I surf fished the outgoing tide yesterday evening at Tybee. From about 5pm - Sunset. Using fresh shrimp and crab flavored fishbites. Caught 4 whiting, 2 small bluefish, 2 bonnet heads, and 2 catfish. Nothing huge but still fun catching and the weather was gorgeous. There were a few guys soaking bigger baits for redfish but they were only catching sharks. Might still be a little early for them, be curious to see how the tournament does next weekend.


----------



## Fisherman001 (Oct 2, 2022)

stickandstring96 said:


> I surf fished the outgoing tide yesterday evening at Tybee. From about 5pm - Sunset. Using fresh shrimp and crab flavored fishbites. Caught 4 whiting, 2 small bluefish, 2 bonnet heads, and 2 catfish. Nothing huge but still fun catching and the weather was gorgeous. There were a few guys soaking bigger baits for redfish but they were only catching sharks. Might still be a little early for them, be curious to see how the tournament does next weekend.


.  You did pretty darn good. I’m hoping to get to Jekyll island sometime this month.   I’m not too interested in catching bonnet head sharks.   Best of luck to you my friend.   Jim G.


----------



## Joel (Oct 4, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I skipped deer hunting for nine seasons to chase them big reds on the beaches... It'll be kicking off any time now, look for a good nor'easter open the gates. ?



Hey Railroader,
What's your go-to set up for catching those reds in the surf?  I'm heading down Monday for a week.  Hoping I've timed it right to get on some hulls on the beach.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 4, 2022)

Joel said:


> Hey Railroader,
> What's your go-to set up for catching those reds in the surf?  I'm heading down Monday for a week.  Hoping I've timed it right to get on some hulls on the beach.



Well let's see here...

Penn 525 Mag reel full of #20 mono.
10' Ocean Master Light surf rod.
About 30' of #80 Braid shock leader 
4-6 oz Frog Tongue sinker sliding on the braid.
12" bite leader made of #80-100 mono with a snelled 7/0 Owner Mutu circle hook.
A whiting head so fresh his mouth is still moving.

Toss it out about 50 yards into a runout during the bottom half of a tide cycle, quarter moon phase, with about a 10-15 kt NE breeze, when the temp makes a sweatshirt just right. 

That's about it... ?

Good luck, they sure oughta be there after Ian tore the beach up.. ?


----------



## Fatback1 (Oct 4, 2022)

Yep', what RR said, sep' for us fixed spool fellas, you should go with a tall spool surf spinning reel with 20-30 LB braid main line, 40-50 LB mono shock leader on a 12' Ocean Master medium light surf rod (by the way they don't make those anymore, old Basspro brand). And, if you go with a braid shock leader you might want to add a mechanical release (breakaway cannon) to keep all ten digits. With a solid OTG cast you should get to RR's 50 yard plus cast, just saying.........


----------



## Joel (Oct 4, 2022)

Appreciate the info Fatback and Railroader.  I have 3 10' rods with Abu 6500 spooled with 20 lb mono and 3 Daiwa 4500 BGs with 20 lb bread.  I won't have a problem getting out to 50 yards.  Most of my terminal tackle is stuff I use on the gulf coast so I'll need to beef up that stuff.  I've heard the beach around the soccer fields is a good place to fish.  Is that area as good as any?  On the gulf side, I usually find a wash between the bars, I guess that's the same areas to look for at Jekyll too?


----------



## Railroader (Oct 4, 2022)

Joel said:


> Appreciate the info Fatback and Railroader.  I have 3 10' rods with Abu 6500 spooled with 20 lb mono and 3 Daiwa 4500 BGs with 20 lb bread.  I won't have a problem getting out to 50 yards.  Most of my terminal tackle is stuff I use on the gulf coast so I'll need to beef up that stuff.  I've heard the beach around the soccer fields is a good place to fish.  Is that area as good as any?  On the gulf side, I usually find a wash between the bars, I guess that's the same areas to look for at Jekyll too?



Yes to all of the above! 

The 6500s will serve just fine, but a big redfish will give it all it can handle.  Make sure your drags are nice and smooth.  I've seen the spool pulled out of an Abu 6500... ?


----------



## Joel (Oct 5, 2022)

Other than whiting, what other edible fish do yall catch in the surf in October?  I can usually catch a few trout in the surf on the gulf side.  Anybody catch them in the surf on the Ga coast or are they more on the inland side of the island?


----------



## Fatback1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Whiting and Bluefish are by far what I catch the most in October in the surf on Tybee and of course the big bull Reds. If the water temps are on the warm side you will get sharks and rays. I have seen Tarpon all so, but they are on their way south with the drop in water temp. But, not as common, but can be caught at times are Pompano that are on their way back to FL. And, the occasional Black Drum or slot Red. A stray Flounder is a possibility. Sheepshead around hard structures. Our Trout this time of year are mostly in the creeks, rivers, and sounds getting fat for the winter and can be caught in big numbers.


----------



## Joel (Oct 14, 2022)

So we fished on Jekyll a few days ago around the soccer complex.  Caught about a 4' ray
..then another one......then another one.....then another one.  I don't really care to catch them but that was ALL we Caught.  Decided to go north yesterday and finally found a few bulls.  All were between 33" and 40".  Family had a blast!


----------



## seachaser (Oct 14, 2022)

Awesome congratulation!!!


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 19, 2022)

Very nice! I'm going to fish the incoming tide at Tybee on Saturday. Soak a couple bigger baits for reds, hopefully they cooperate haha. I saw they got a few in the tournament 2 weekends ago.


----------



## Joel (Oct 19, 2022)

*r*


stickandstring96 said:


> Very nice! I'm going to fish the incoming tide at Tybee on Saturday. Soak a couple bigger baits for reds, hopefully they cooperate haha. I saw they got a few in the tournament 2 weekends ago.


We caught all of ours 1 hour either side of low tide.  Outside of that time, we didn't get bit other than a few sharks.  But foe two hours, it was on!


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 20, 2022)

Hmmm that is interesting. Might have to fish the mid day ebb instead...


----------



## Fatback1 (Oct 21, 2022)

Historically speaking, the peak of the fall Redfish run for Tybee is normally around the third weekend of October. So, your chances are good.

Tides. My experience in catching Redfish from the surf is the water just has to be moving, either outgoing or incoming. At the top and bottom of the tide when the water is slack the fish have a harder time locating your bait. 

Time of day. I have got them at all times of the day and all times of the night. I don't think it matters much. You know, they eat when they are hungry and they don't have a watch. 

Location. They run in groups up and down the beach and beach front. If you wait long enough, they will find you. If your lucky they will be in the spot you choose fish, if not, gotta wait for them.

Don't over think it just go fish and enjoy the day.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 25, 2022)

Fatback1 said:


> Historically speaking, the peak of the fall Redfish run for Tybee is normally around the third weekend of October. So, your chances are good.
> 
> Tides. My experience in catching Redfish from the surf is the water just has to be moving, either outgoing or incoming. At the top and bottom of the tide when the water is slack the fish have a harder time locating your bait.
> 
> ...



Well we hooked one! And man was it big! Never saw it though because it broke us off on the jetty. Fish bent the rod in half when it hit and knocked the sandspike down! First run peeled drag for a solid minute. I handed the rod to my buddy so he could fight the fish but it got the best of him. I guess bull reds aren't the best way to teach a rookie how to fight a fish, oh well. It was slow before that bite and slow after, a few small bluefish and whiting, one bonnethead. 

I'm taking off from work next Thursday 11/3 and fishing sunrise to around 4pm. I gotta land one of these powerful fish! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 25, 2022)

Fatback1 said:


> Historically speaking, the peak of the fall Redfish run for Tybee is normally around the third weekend of October. So, your chances are good.
> 
> Tides. My experience in catching Redfish from the surf is the water just has to be moving, either outgoing or incoming. At the top and bottom of the tide when the water is slack the fish have a harder time locating your bait.
> 
> ...



Well we hooked one! And man was it big! Never saw it though because it broke us off on the jetty. Fish bent the rod in half when it hit and knocked the sandspike down! First run peeled drag for a solid minute. I handed the rod to my buddy so he could fight the fish but it got the best of him. I guess bull reds aren't the best way to teach a rookie how to fight a fish, oh well. It was slow before that bite and slow after, a few small bluefish and whiting, one bonnethead. 

I'm taking off from work next Thursday 11/3 and fishing sunrise to around 4pm. I gotta land one of these powerful fish! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 26, 2022)

Giving it another go in the morning. I've got 3 hours to kill before I have to pickup my buddy from the airport. Going to try some blue crab halves as well.


----------



## stickandstring96 (Oct 27, 2022)

Found one! Crazy spots on this girl. The addiction has begun...


----------



## Bass105 (Oct 27, 2022)

Congratulations.  Drum fishing can be addictive.


----------



## Fatback1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Well done. Beautiful fish!


----------



## Joel (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice fish and picture!


----------

